# Historical Aircraft Restoration group



## airtaxi2006 (Dec 20, 2009)

I belong to a Historical Aircraft Restoration group; 
they have 5 project aircraft needing parts if anyone can help. 
We are looking for a lot of parts for the following aircraft.

1. Cessna 337/ 0-2A needs tail booms rudders. rear engine prop
2. Cessna T-37 Tweet needs cockpit complete and engines 
3. A-5 Sky hawk needs landing gear so we can get it off the pallets and start the 
restoration this aircraft will need a lot of parts once the landing gear is installed.
4. De Havilland DH.110 Sea Vixen needs a lot of parts 
5. Short S-25 Seaplane this project is on hold do to the extremely high cost of this 
restoration. And the fact that most of the parts needed will have to be manufactured 
for us.


I am building 7 aircraft in the experiential category 

Sean 415 328 8122

Thanks for all the information on my last post. There are a few other things you can help


----------



## mayte (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi airtaxi, i´m from spain i´ve a lot of parts for c337 for sale oR if you´re interested in buy aircraft complet please contat whit me by mail and we an talk about price


----------

